# Magnus Snuffer 100 Grain



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Magnus will soon be releasing the long awaited 100 grain screw-in Snuffer. It will be (one piece) stainless steel similar in size to the Montec but a better blade angle for penetration. No adaptors to realign....and sharp out of the package! As soon as they are available I will post it. :thumbs_up


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

My cousin had great sucess with the original Snuffers but I have a question. 

Will they weigh 100 grains or will they weigh between 109-112 grains like the last pack of *100* gr. Magnus two blade heads I bought?


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Here is the 85 grain prototype*

Snuffer


----------



## NJBowman (Oct 15, 2002)

Sounds like they stole Razorcaps design. His BHs are one piece stainless.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

NJBowman said:


> Sounds like they stole Razorcaps design. His BHs are one piece stainless.


John, not true, Phil's are 2 piece....these are somewhat similar as I said to the Montec design.


----------



## rumm64 (Feb 21, 2003)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> My cousin had great sucess with the original Snuffers but I have a question.
> 
> Will they weigh 100 grains or will they weigh between 109-112 grains like the last pack of *100* gr. Magnus two blade heads I bought?



Good ?

I had the same incounter with the 85 grain
weighting in at 92 grains

If they advertise 100 grain they should be 100 grains-- +/- 2 grains

I email them about this and got ignored


.


----------



## crazy horse (Nov 4, 2002)

Thats either the biggest 85 grain broadhead ever made or someone has really small hands????

Magnus makes great products, will check them out in January at the ata show.


----------



## Blake Miller (Aug 8, 2005)

crazy horse said:


> Thats either the biggest 85 grain broadhead ever made or someone has really small hands????
> 
> Magnus makes great products, will check them out in January at the ata show.



Thats what I was thinking... It looks like a freakin howitzer in that picture!!


----------



## Ausie-guy (Dec 7, 2002)

Blake Miller said:


> Thats what I was thinking... It looks like a freakin howitzer in that picture!!



Guys you have to look at who posted the pic if it is indeed Tink holding the Broad head then you must take into consideration that Tink is not a big man.
Shoot he is only knee high to a garden gnome:tongue: :teeth:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Actually...Tink is the origin of the phrase, "Knee-high to a grasshopper.":teeth:


----------



## Gyopo (May 6, 2005)

Any idea about the price point?
Sounds like a winner.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

No idea on the price, when I find out more, I will post it here.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Jerry,
Are you advocating using these over the Stingers? After you turned me onto them I can hardly see anything being better. I love those Stingers and man are they accurate!


TEXAS


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Hey Jerry,
> Are you advocating using these over the Stingers? After you turned me onto them I can hardly see anything being better. I love those Stingers and man are they accurate!
> 
> TEXAS


Well no, not yet anyhow ....I havent put them thru the "Jerry test" yet..... but based on what I have "heard", they are going to be a really nice BH! Snuffers leave one heckuva hole for sure !


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Fyi.....


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

Can we see a PIC Jerry?
Blake


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

CA Bowhunter said:


> Can we see a PIC Jerry?
> Blake


As soon as I get one, I will post it.....


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you know the cutting diameter?


----------



## doefingers (Feb 24, 2004)

*sounds like great head...*

send me some will field test for free...


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

doefingers said:


> send me some will field test for free...


I can do that.....I do have to charge shipping


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope to have some pics very soon ! Waiting on the factory


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 25, 2004)

*cutting diameter*

The gentlemen that I spoke to at Magnus a few days ago said the stainless snuffers will have a 1" cutting diameter.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I did manage to get a picture of the new Snuffer......more details as I get them. The cutting diameter is 1 1/16" .


----------



## wind in face (Apr 29, 2003)

*Looks good,,but*

Hats off to Mike for upgrading the Snuffer, :tongue: but what about putting an edge on them?
Are Snuffer users still going to have to change the blade angle to be able to put a decent edge on them?
I like my blades sharper then files produce.
Plus I am not fond of jagging up a broadhead with carbide.
Any ideas about the blade angle? Otherwise this one could end up on the tips of my arrows!:beer:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a post from another forum from Woody who is the R&D man for Magnus....I havent had the chance yet to try as I am still waiting for mine.



> Sharpening is pretty easy but you will have to get in touch with your inner child, may be hard for some.
> 
> Use the flat stones, I recommend diamond stones, EZ-Lap make a great one that I use 400 on one side 1,200 on the other. Because of it being stainless I recommend taking things to a higher grit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I am told by the boss, they should be shipping within 2 weeks.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.magnusbroadheads.com/snufferss.htm


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

Jerry,
What's the latest word on these heads, specifically the 125 grain models?
Thanks
Wade


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

The last I heard from Magnus is April 1 and I hope it is not a fools joke


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Looks like it should be a nice head.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for posting the sharpening instructions. I just bought some 150's and was having a hard time.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

wdbowhunter said:


> Jerry,
> What's the latest word on these heads, specifically the 125 grain models?
> Thanks
> Wade


Wade, the last I heard from the boss was April 1st.......I sure hope so !


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

The release of these should be soon. Looks like they'll be around $30 per pack plus shipping (pack of 3). I need at least 1 so I can do Test Video #3 :wink: :eyebrows: :heh:


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Bummer on the price :-( I was hoping they would fall into the $20-25.00 range for a 3 pack.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry Jimmy....I only sell em.....I would love to give em away free if I could.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

LOL - no kidding on giving them away. It's aall about regaining the expense in R & D, retooling machines if needed, and matching close to the other products on the market that are similar. 

Oh well, it's going to be a great head thats for sure from the looks of it.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

HEY JERRY, WHATS THE STORY? Remember those JGE commercials? Anything new on the heads?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Still waiting


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

Jerry,
Thanks for the updates. Seems like several products this year were "released" before production was really going. Your test videos have been hilarious!
Wade


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

You're welcome Wade......wish it was better news but soon hopefully. 
Thanx on the videos, I am working on #3 :wink: :tongue:


----------

